# Sex & the City - series vs. the movie



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw it last night with with 17 friends..

It was better than i imagined it would be!!  I actually started crying at the opening credits!!

I'm not giving anything away but it was fantastic...hilarious and sad moments....  
Gonna go and see it again soon!!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We're going tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ohhhh me too, I really can't wait... although do we go wearing normal cinema clothes or do we 'frock' up?!?!?!?!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Wel I can't fit in jeans so was going to put a skirt and some nice heels on


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Can it be watched if youve never seen the TV show


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Can it be watched if youve never seen the TV show


yeah it could, its give a quick history of the 4 main characters during the opening credits...

xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I also saw it last night with 12 girlfriends, it is FANTASTIC...............well worth seeing girlies and infact boys...........going to take DH to see it over the w/end as he feels he missed out  

Jennie
  x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im 'making' dh come watch it with me tomorrow!! (he protests but he loves it really   )


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I asked mine to come with me... he agreed under duress........ so I was very   when I told him I was going with the girls instead and he was all 'oh   '      that will teach him to dis SATC


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

I went to see the film last night with some friends and it was fab!  I had never seen it on TV but that didn't matter as all the characters were explained.  I would go and see it again if I got the chance


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Who was that love letter by....can't remember the name.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Saw it on Saturday & thought it was really good.....a proper girlie day was had with a friend (there was no way DP was going to go !)



beachgirl said:


> Who was that love letter by....can't remember the name.


which love letter as there were several ?

The book Carrie reads is "Love letters of Great Men" but not sure it's a real book but googled and here's some info I found....

Love Letters of Great Men and Women from the 18th century to the present day
Love Letters: An Anthology /chosen by Antonia Fraser
Forever Yours: Letters of Love
Love Letters of Famous Men and Women
Love Letters: an Illustrated Anthology, 
The Book of Love: Writers and Their Love Letters
Famous Love Letters: Messages of Intimacy and Passion

and this.....Immortal Beloved letters by Ludwig Beethoven

Hope that helps...

N x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Minxy xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

I went to see the SATC movie last week and loved it! Oh to have a closet like Carrie's! (And the shoes to go in it of course!!   ) However, after watching loads of re-runs on television the past few weeks, I have to say, I think the series is loads better than the film, IMHO.

Agree or Disagree?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive merged sugars Poll to the thread - so please Vote!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i voted for the series, i liked the film but i think its better on the tv 

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I voted for the series just because its longer


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Went to see the film on Tuesday and really liked it but I think the series was better, I love every single episode.


----------

